# Cobra® Ridge Runner Exhaust Vent For Roof Ridge



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just vacuum it out.

Make sure it isn't over-nailed and obstructing the flow of air in the attic.


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

I noticed that filter in the Shingle Vent II at Lowe's on the weekend and thought the same thing, just a matter of time till that filter is clogged!

The roofer I am considering uses the Venturi-Vent, which doesnt have the filter. They both however have that lip on the outside, with holes to let the water out. I guess it's just a matter of time till those holes clog up too with seedlings? That would require getting on the roof.

How is the longevity of the plastic ridge vents? I see some have a 30 yr warrantee. Have they even been around long enough to track a 20 or 30 yr cycle?

Al


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The rigid ridge vents are far more proven than the Cobra vent fiber mesh.

Just vacuum out the filter as the debris that was accumulated was done when the insulation was blown in.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> The rigid ridge vents are far more proven than the Cobra vent fiber mesh.
> 
> Just vacuum out the filter as the debris that was accumulated was done when the insulation was blown in.


What about those that lost access to their attic as soon as the insulation was blown in? Sort of hard to go up and vacuum, so how could they clean the vent from the outside?

DM


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

It depends which side has the dust. If it covers the inside vacuum from the inside or use a vacuum with an exhaust, (leaf blower on low), to blow it off from the outside. If the outside is clogged , reverse the process.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> What about those that lost access to their attic as soon as the insulation was blown in? Sort of hard to go up and vacuum, so how could they clean the vent from the outside?
> 
> DM


I would make sure your insulation company doesn't clog it up to start with.

We normally have some compressed air or a broom with us.



Duckweather said:


> It depends which side has the dust. If it covers the inside vacuum from the inside or use a vacuum with an exhaust, (leaf blower on low), to blow it off from the outside. If the outside is clogged , reverse the process.


+1

Solid advice.


----------

